# Recomendación compra de fuente de alimentación.



## MacPerez (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola a todos:

Voy a comprarme una fuente de alimentación, del estilo de* banco de laboratorio*, para mis futuros proyectos. Lo ideal sería una que suministrase *corriente continua, regulable, de tope 24 V y con dos tomas (salidas) exteriores.*

Mi presupuesto es de *unos 50 euros* aunque se puede estirar algo más si caigo en la tentación de comprarme una *digital.*

Bueno, ¿alguna recomendación?

Gracias.
*
MacPerez* (fan de MacGyver)


----------



## camgoo (Mar 13, 2011)

Buenas noches, 

estoy interesado en comprarme alguna de estas dos fuentes, ambas son fuentes conmutadas de laboratorio, con las mismas características, y me gustaría saber cual es vuestra opinión sobre alguna de ellas, o vuestra comparativa entre ambas. 

Gracias de antemano, un saludo!


----------



## camarohero (Mar 13, 2011)

Por que no intentas construirla tu mismo?
asi la puedes personalizar a tu gusto

para la salida puedes utilizar el lm317 que puede entregar desde 1.2 hasta 37 V y hasta 1.5A
si necesitas mas amperaje puedes encontrar un arreglo con un transistor y una resistencia muy facil
si por tu lugar son caros los capacitores para el filtrado puedes probar a hacer el multiplicador de capacitancia que es facil de encontrar en san google

si realmente quieres comprarla y no batallar mas entonces no te puedo ayudar porque yo nunca he comprado una fuente de alimentacion
si te animas a hacerla tu mismo aqui estoy para apoyarte y ayudarte en lo que pueda


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 15, 2011)

¿Ya viste opciones que quieras compartir? Es muy difícil sugerirte algo por tan poco dinero.


----------



## Rafael tecnico2014 (May 14, 2014)

Buenas a todos! estoy mirando que fuente de alimentacion comprar y he encontrado dos:
1. una de la marca MLink regulable de 0-30V y 0-5A y con un precio de 42 euros  
2. una de la marca Velleman regulable de 0-15V y 2 A con un precio de 54 euros

cualquiera diria que la primera es mejor, pero no se en este mundo a veces algo con muchas prestaciones y bajo precio no inspira mucha confianza, haber si podeis ayudarme a decidirme por una de las dos. gracias

PD: no puedo subir links al ser demasiado nuevo en el foro T.T si necesitan mas caracteristicas diganmelo. ...


----------



## solaris8 (May 14, 2014)

lo de las fuentes no sabria decirte, no las conozco, pero de cualquier manera lo que deberias es asegurarte quien te da la mejor garantia 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## nasaserna (May 14, 2014)

Rafael tecnico2014 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas a todos! estoy mirando que fuente de alimentacion comprar y he encontrado dos:
> 1. una de la marca MLink regulable de 0-30V y 0-5A y con un precio de 42 euros
> 2. una de la marca Velleman regulable de 0-15V y 2 A con un precio de 54 euros
> 
> ...



No tiene sentido, una fuente que vale mucho menos de muchísimo más, voltaje y corriente variable, mas del doble de capacidad tanto en voltaje como corriente


----------



## Limbo (May 14, 2014)

Yo tengo EQPOWER(Velleman) y ningun problema en años.. unicamente se me desajusto el display de la corriente, pero lo volvi a ajustar y listos.
La mia es 0-30V 0-3A y me costo como 100 euros si no recuerco mal en una tienda fisica.. 

La marca Mlink hace tambien estaciones de soldadura y fue una de las competidoras por estar en el taller jaja al final me quede con una AOYUE  Yo me quedaba con la Velleman o ahorraba y me compraba l aversion superior de la velleman..


----------



## Rafael tecnico2014 (May 15, 2014)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo EQPOWER(Velleman) y ningun problema en años.. unicamente se me desajusto el display de la corriente, pero lo volvi a ajustar y listos.
> La mia es 0-30V 0-3A y me costo como 100 euros si no recuerco mal en una tienda fisica..
> 
> La marca Mlink hace tambien estaciones de soldadura y fue una de las competidoras por estar en el taller jaja al final me quede con una AOYUE  Yo me quedaba con la Velleman o ahorraba y me compraba l aversion superior de la velleman..



es decir..que me recomiendan la velleman aunque tenga menos prestaciones..lo que yo imaginaba .. gracias!


----------



## Limbo (May 15, 2014)

A ver yo preguntaria a alguien que tenga un Mlink, pero no sé, la diferencia de precio asusta bastante..
Yo veo gato encerrado.. Tienes las especificaciones de las dos fuentes??Yo empezaria comparandolas..


----------



## solaris8 (May 15, 2014)

limbo 
deberiamos empezarpor  las especificaciones solo por el precio no podemos saber que hay dentro que es lo que importa


----------



## Rafael tecnico2014 (May 16, 2014)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> A ver yo preguntaria a alguien que tenga un Mlink, pero no sé, la diferencia de precio asusta bastante..
> Yo veo gato encerrado.. Tienes las especificaciones de las dos fuentes??Yo empezaria comparandolas..



os dejo los enlaces donde podeis ver la especificaciones y ayudarme un poco con este tema. Gracias


----------



## nasaserna (May 16, 2014)

Definitivamente el papel puede con todo, pero por lo que se lee es mucho mejor la barata, las prestaciones son mucho mayores


----------



## vrainom (May 16, 2014)

Si es la de esta página: http://www.satkit.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=5060 si notas en el nombre de la pestaña dice atten aps3005, es de esos productos chinos que salen con varias marcas. Al parecer por las reseñas no está tan mal, ejemplo: http://www.eevblog.com/forum/reviews/atten-aps3005s-teardown/


----------



## Rafael tecnico2014 (May 16, 2014)

vrainom dijo:
			
		

> Si es la de esta página: http://www.satkit.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=5060 si notas en el nombre de la pestaña dice atten aps3005, es de esos productos chinos que salen con varias marcas. Al parecer por las reseñas no está tan mal, ejemplo: http://www.eevblog.com/forum/reviews/atten-aps3005s-teardown/



la MLINK que tu enseñas es no es exactamente esa, es de la misma marca la misma tension e intensidad pero un precio de 42 euros..una ganga a simple vista si pero demasiado ganga creo yo, es muy raro coinciden el modelo de la que yo digo con la que tu has enseñado pero no son las mismas y esta del enlace de abajo es mas barata..pero esto como eess espero me puedan ayudar. gracias 

http://www.satkit.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=476


----------



## vrainom (May 17, 2014)

Tienes razón con lo del precio, y hay que recordar el dicho de que si parece demasiado bueno para ser verdad, seguramente no es verdad.


----------



## Rafael tecnico2014 (May 18, 2014)

eso es lo que me inquieta un poco...pero haber si me ayudan alguien que este mas experimentado con fuentes de alimentacion


----------



## Limbo (May 18, 2014)

Yo no veo mucha diferencia, excepto el peso... que la china pesa mas del doble...


----------



## Rafael tecnico2014 (May 20, 2014)

creo que probare con la MLINK haber que tal...tampoco le voy a exigir mucha intensidad


----------



## nimio (Jun 20, 2014)

Hola,

estoy interesado en comprar una fuente de alimentación simétrica, que sea polivalente y de calidad, yo me he fijado concretamente en esta:

http://www.circuitspecialists.eu/po...c-bench-power-supply-lcd-display-csi-3005xiii

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión, si la recomendáis por calidad/precio o si por ese precio (o menos) hay alguna otra más interesante. Alguna web donde comprarla barata? si no la compraré en la web oficial.

Tal vez sería interesante que tuviera controles independientes para voltaje y amperaje pero no creo que sea algo crítico verdad?

Me intriga saber como obtendría el voltaje simétrico, he leído que se puede configurar en serie y paralelo pero no he visto alusión a la alimentación simétrica, supongo que será ajustando las dos fuentes al voltaje deseado y obtener el positivo de una y el negativo de la otra y las masas juntarlas? Agradecería que alguien me aclare este punto también.

Gracias por la atención

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2014)

Hola caro nimio , en realidad son tres fuentes totalmente independentes y aysladas asi pueden sener conectadas en serie o paralelo tal como queiras sin problemas , caso lo precio no sea problema para ustedes puede conpra que es una buena relación custo/beneficio. caso sea possible pleitear una garantia estendida te recomendo hacer porque seguro murio de viejo , jajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## micropepe (Jul 2, 2015)

Alguien conoce esta fuente de alimentación:

http://www.ebay.es/itm/FUENTE-DE-AL...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item3aa3c16a0c

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión, pues son muy baratas y no me fío mucho.

Saludos!!!


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 2, 2015)

No me parece que 79 euros, sean poca cosa.

Es una fuente.
Cada artículo electrónico que compras, trae una.
O sea que es parte integral de otras cosas. por lo tanto su fabricación esta generalizada, lo que baja mucho el precio.
Por último, que algo cueste mucho (sea caro), no significa que deba ser de buena calidad.


----------



## J2C (Jul 2, 2015)

Micropepe

 Es una fuente de laboratorio a muy buen precio.

 En Argentina suele haber también pero con otras marcas, son de una fabrica china que cada importador le pone su marca. Aquí son muchísimos mas caras que el equivalente a tus €79,04.


 Trata de buscar información en la Web respecto al modelo *305D*.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

